# Suggest a good pressure cooker. Available in EU or from EU manufacturer



## valdim (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello guys,
It happened several times - I choose a pressure cooker from an online shop (Tefal, Magefesa - Spain, Monix - Spain) and when I read comments from users in Amazon, there is always some disappointment...Well, there will be always (home) cookers who make mistakes when using such tool, but there are also true disappointments.

So, those who have experience and are happy with a certain *brand and model*, available for sale within the EU, please, suggest me that thing.
Preferences: for induction, 7-9 liters, possibility to select the veg/fish/meat pressure (but not inportant), dishwasher safe, reliable, no prob if it is heavy.
Budget: Any
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riba (Aug 16, 2021)

I am happy with my Kuhn Rikon Duromatic 8L. Bought it about 8 years ago


----------



## valdim (Aug 16, 2021)

riba said:


> I am happy with my Kuhn Rikon Duromatic 8L. Bought it about 8 years ago


Thank you, riba! These seem VERY sturdy and well-made...The only thing - manufacturer does not recommend putting it in a dishwasher...
Thanks anyway!


----------



## ew_ut (Aug 16, 2021)

It's the only one I've ever tried, but we have a Fissler. I believe they are made in Germany. Looks like at least some of their lines are induction compatible (based on this page: FAQs Pressure Cookers: Fissler ).


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't own one bit the 'standard' recommendation in this category would be Fissler. Never heard a bad word about them, but they're not cheap.


----------



## PineWood (Aug 16, 2021)

Lagostina is a well-known brand in our families. Demeyere make quality products as well.


----------



## Michi (Aug 16, 2021)

Fissler, beyond a shadow of doubt. It’s the Rolls Royce of pressure cookers.


----------



## Lars (Aug 16, 2021)

riba said:


> I am happy with my Kuhn Rikon Duromatic 8L. Bought it about 8 years ago


+1 very happy with mine as well..


----------



## Helicon (Aug 16, 2021)

There's a pretty substantial difference between the max pressure of Fissler and Kuhn Rikon PCs. I own the 12L Kuhn Rikon Hotel PC and it's amazing, as it actually gets over 1 bar of pressure (~15 PSI). The Fisslers, meanwhile, only get up to about 12 PSI, so depending on the recipe you may need to adjust the cooking time.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 16, 2021)

I have the WMF Perfect Plus. Very good cooker, made in Germany.


----------



## valdim (Aug 18, 2021)

riba said:


> I am happy with my Kuhn Rikon Duromatic 8L. Bought it about 8 years ago


OK...We ordered same one. I hope it will arrive soon and I will write a feedback.
Thanks for the posts, friends!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 18, 2021)

I have a WMF Perfect Plus. Great pressure cooker. Supposed to be dishwasher safe (except for the handle and the seal) but I always hand washed it. After 4 or so years, one of the seals degraded. It's a $10 part but the Australian distributor has gone bust, so I can't get the part. Sad face.

After doing a fair bit of research on a replacement, I was tossing up between Kuhn and Fissler. Fissler look very good apart from a base which is narrower than the top, which I am guessing will make searing more complicated. So I opted for a Kuhn Rikon. Awaiting delivery. I'll let you know how it goes.

I wasn't aware of a significant difference in pressure between Kuhn and Fissler- this is interesting.


----------



## riba (Aug 18, 2021)

Nemo said:


> I have a WMF Perfect Plus. Great pressure cooker. Supposed to be dishwasher safe (except for the handle and the seal) but I always hand washed it. After 4 or so years, one of the seals degraded. It's a $10 part but the Australian distributor has gone bust, so I can't get the part. Sad face.


Not sure whether it is available here and whether it makes economical sense but...


----------



## valdim (Aug 19, 2021)

Nemo said:


> Fissler look very good apart from a base which is narrower than the top, which I am guessing will make searing


This Kuhn Rikon 8 l is 22 cm diam, and the specification says 18 cm bottom...Quite narrow, if you want to sear 2 pork steaks, but we will see...
The pressure mechanism and the whole concept of the device in general says "simplicity". I like that, but lets see what the practice would say...


----------



## sansho (Aug 19, 2021)

after a lot of research, i got the 10L version of this and use it on my induction. i am happy with it:
*fissler vitavit premium*








Vitavit® Premium Schnellkochtopf


Der Vitavit® Premium ist der perfekte Schnellkochtopf für anspruchsvolle Genießer, die schnell und trotzdem gesund kochen möchten.



www.fissler.com




for those of you in the US, i contacted fissler usa and asked if they had any coupons, and they gave me a discount. this was last year, but it's worth a shot, lol.

*kuhn rikon duromatic* was my second choice. i've never tried it, but i'm sure it's good, and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## sansho (Aug 19, 2021)

some info on fissler pressure:









Pressure Cookers: 2011 and beyond







forums.egullet.org





might be worth reading a few pages back too


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 19, 2021)

I've owned a Magefusa Rapid II for a couple decades and have been very happy with it. Not fancy, but it's been very durable and it does what we need. It also has enough redundant safety features that even my wife is comfortable using it. (I imagine that's true of all modern pressure cookers, though.) The pressure setting is spring-controlled, but it's worked fine the entire time we've had it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 19, 2021)

riba said:


> Not sure whether it is available here and whether it makes economical sense but...


Unfortunately WMF in Germany will only deliver to Germany and Austria.


valdim said:


> This Kuhn Rikon 8 l is 22 cm diam, and the specification says 18 cm bottom...Quite narrow, if you want to sear 2 pork steaks, but we will see...
> The pressure mechanism and the whole concept of the device in general says "simplicity". I like that, but lets see what the practice would say...


Yeah, limited foor space and a tall profile were the main thing I didn't like about my 8 l WMF.

So with the Kuhn, I got the 10 litre Hotel version. 28cm diameter and not nearly as tall, so hopefully much easier to brown the food in. I took delivery a couple of days ago but haven't had a chance to unbox it yet...


----------



## riba (Aug 20, 2021)

Nemo said:


> Unfortunately WMF in Germany will only deliver to Germany and Austria.


I can find plenty of parts of WMF Perfect Plus pans. Let me know if you're interested in a helping hand.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 21, 2021)

Fissler here. It’s so easy to clean and use. The seal is so cool. I bet I could throw it into position.


----------



## Justinv (Aug 21, 2021)

You didn’t specify, is a stovetop unit required or will you consider an electric countertop unit?


----------



## sansho (Aug 21, 2021)

Justinv said:


> You didn’t specify, is a stovetop unit required or will you consider an electric countertop unit?



i believe stovetop was specified



valdim said:


> Preferences: for induction


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2021)

riba said:


> I can find plenty of parts of WMF Perfect Plus pans. Let me know if you're interested in a helping hand.


Thanks.

I'll reach out to WMF Germany to see if they can help. I'll send you a PM if I don't get any joy.


----------



## Justinv (Aug 21, 2021)

I am unsure on usage intended by the OP, but I have used the insert from my instant pot ultra on the stovetop. Its basically a cheap disk bottomed stockpot. Its not a good pot for the stove. The bottom is not flat. I suspect its induction compatible but I’m not sure. 

Using the insert on the stovetop seems to make sense to brown vegetables or meat before adding liquid and pressure cooking. However, its not a good pot and the diameter is narrow. I prefer to brown stuff in a skillet or other traditional pan and then dump everything in the instant pot. Or just use a quality braising pan and do the whole job on the stovetop/oven.

They do make an 8qt instant pot. I don’t know if any electric pressure cookers are available with insert pots that work well on the stovetop.

obviously the above is irrelevant if the OP wants a stovetop pressure cooker.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2021)

I used the the Kuhn Hotel last night to make lamb shanks (I didn't sear them). It has a nice large base but the disc at the bottom is significantly smaller than the pot (pot is 28cm, disc is 22cm) so I can't really use my biggest burner on high when coming up to pressure or searing. I wonder whether the actual searing area is any bigger than the WMF, although access the food is easier in the wide pot and I guess the wide pot means that you can get more food in without overcrowding the pan.

It's easy to use and especially easy to depressurise. There are no jets of steam to worry about when depresurising. There is a steam diffusing cap that works very well.

It's pretty easy to clean for such a big pot.

It has a robust simplicity that I like.

The end result was similarly good to making the same meal in the WMF.

Overall first impressions, I think it's about as good as the WMF (that is, quite good).


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

sansho said:


> i believe stovetop was specified


yes.
@Justinv Thanks for the feedback, man


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

Guys, from Kuhn say (on the website's product description), that's the pot is not suitable forbcleaning dishwasher... This seems ridiculous, especially if you wash just the pot, not the lid... at the end of the day it is just stainless steel pot!
What do you think?


----------



## Helicon (Aug 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> Guys, from Kuhn say (on the website's product description), that's the pot is not suitable forbcleaning dishwasher... This seems ridiculous, especially if you wash just the pot, not the lid... at the end of the day it is just stainless steel pot!
> What do you think?


The exposed aluminum along the perimeter of the bottom disc may wear away over time. This is hugely dependent on your water quality and choice of detergent, however. Still, better safe than sorry, especially when it comes to pressure cookers,


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

Helicon said:


> The exposed aluminum along the perimeter of the bottom disc may wear away over time.


There is exposed aluminium on rhe bottom of the Kuhn cooker?


----------



## Lars (Aug 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> There is exposed aluminium on rhe bottom of the Kuhn cooker?


Yep.


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks for the pic @Lars!
Hm...That is for improving the heat conductivity.


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

Helicon said:


> it actually gets over 1 bar of pressure (~15 PSI). The Fisslers, meanwhile, only get up to about 12 PSI, so depending on the recipe you may need to adjust the cooking time.


I did not get that...Why you dont need to adjust the cooking time with the Kuhn?


----------



## Helicon (Aug 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> I did not get that...Why you dont need to adjust the cooking time with the Kuhn?


A lot of pressure cooker recipes are designed for cooking at 1 bar of pressure. You'll need about 20-25% longer cooking times at 12 PSI vs 15 PSI.


----------



## Helicon (Aug 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> There is exposed aluminium on rhe bottom of the Kuhn cooker?


Yes, the older ones had exposed aluminum along the perimeter of their bases. The newer ones don't appear to, but I'm not sure when the modification took place. Lars, how old is your Kuhn Rikon?


----------



## Lars (Aug 22, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Lars, how old is your Kuhn Rikon?


Maybe 8 years


----------



## Helicon (Aug 22, 2021)

Lars said:


> Maybe 6 years


OK, that makes sense. I bought my first Kuhn Rikon in 2003, and it has exposed aluminum, too. But the 12L Hotel model I bought two years ago is fully sealed with stainless steel.


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

Helicon said:


> OK, that makes sense. I bought my first Kuhn Rikon in 2003, and it has exposed aluminum, too. But the 12L Hotel model I bought two years ago is fully sealed with stainless steel.


Ok... Let's see mine. Should be fully sealed, which would make it dishwasher safe.


----------



## Helicon (Aug 22, 2021)

valdim said:


> Ok... Let's see mine. Should be fully sealed, which would make it dishwasher safe.


Unless their concern is about the plastic handles, instead...


----------



## valdim (Aug 22, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Unless their concern is about the plastic handles, instead...


F*c* the handles


----------



## Lars (Aug 23, 2021)

Mine has seen the dishwasher from within a couple of times


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 23, 2021)

I went with the 8.5 qt. Fissler. A-1 quality through and through.


----------



## CA_cook (Aug 23, 2021)

Very happy with my Fissler. Prior to it I had a Tramontina (made in China).


----------



## valdim (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello guys!
Got today our Kuhn Rikon 8l pressure cooker!
I am impressed with its simplicity and sturdiness. 
The instructions say that the base is dishwasher safe. I assume that sorts the issue about the aluminum plate.
The first recipe I cooked was chicken soup. Chicken halves boiled for about 15 min at 2nd cooking level (8 min as per the manual).
I will update with more details along the cooking adventure.
Once again - thanks to all who posted and commented this thread.


----------

